# Ditron D80 and Easson 12B DRO Kits w/ Magnetic Scales now available



## mksj (Jan 18, 2020)

Ditron offers quite a few different DRO's, more recently they can be purchased with magnetic scales for not much more than glass scales. There new D80 display is a graphical interface which is a bit more adaptable to different types of machines. The pricing for a DRO with magnetic scales use to start at over 1K, the D80 lathe package with 2 magnetic scales is $600, the D80 mill package with 3 magnetic scales is $700. The same 3 axis with glass scales is $650, so magnetic scales would be the way to go. There are vendors in the US, UK and of course China, you may $ with the latter two.









						Ditron D80 Lathe DRO Kit w/ Magnetic Scales
					

Value Added Distributor




					www.machinetoolproducts.com
				











						Ditron D80 3 Axis Mill DRO Kit w/ Magnetic Scales
					

Value Added Distributor




					www.machinetoolproducts.com
				











						Ditron DRO
					

Just got a D80-3v DRO. Manual says it will do rpm but a chart shows that is an option? Anyone done RPM?




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				











						New Ultra Small DRO just installed
					

I've just completed the installation of a DRO for my 12x36 Central Machinery lathe.  I was concerned about covering the carriage oilers and lock with a DRO. But Dan at DRO PROs suggested a new system that they just got in. It is not much more expensive than glass scales and cheaper than many...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




I use an Easson 12B on my lathe with two glass and one magnetic scales, it is a great display which is now available with all magnetic scale packages. Magnetic scales are easier to install and more forgiving on alignment. Had these full magnetic DRO packages for the ES-12B been available I would have gone with one of these packages. The lathe package is $585, the mill package is $715.





						Search results for: 'easson lcd 3 axis dro package'
					

wide range of measurement tools, including Digital Readout Systems, calipers, height,depth gauges & angle protractor, micrometer, scales, indicators, bases




					www.machine-dro.co.uk
				








						Search results for: 'easson lcd 3 axis dro package'
					

wide range of measurement tools, including Digital Readout Systems, calipers, height,depth gauges & angle protractor, micrometer, scales, indicators, bases




					www.machine-dro.co.uk
				




Dittron D80


Easson 12B


----------



## T-Bone (Mar 25, 2021)

I have a Ditron D80 display with 3 magnetic scales and installed it on my Bridgeport mill. When I checked the travel accuracy using my dial indicator vs the Ditron display value, the error was beyond belief. I moved the mill table .050", the mill dial and the dial indicator were spot on, my Ditron read .04567".  I repeated it several times with the same results. All 3 axis were similar.


----------



## ddickey (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds like linear compensation is in order. What are you suing to measure? I just checked mine (Ditron) with a 1-2-3 block and it was measuring short about .0005" Will double check tomorrow with some jo blocks.
@mksj I just bought the Ditron mag scales (1um) and the display D80 I think. My opinion is the Easson and M-dro mag scales (on the lathe) are of better quality. That's just a first impression, maybe that'll change once I start using the mill. Paid $638 shipped so about a hundred less than the Easson plus got another axis.


----------



## T-Bone (Mar 25, 2021)

Unfortunately, linear compensation won't work in my case, the high error repeats many times as the read head travels. I paid $746 for the D80 display and 4 magnetic scales. Ditron will not help to resolve the issue. Do check your magnetic scale accuracy with a separate known accurate source. A decent dial indicator would work just fine, it's what I used. I am interested in your results if you wouldn't mind posting. Thanks


----------



## mksj (Mar 25, 2021)

I use the both glass and magnetic scales on the Easson DRO and they both track perfectly to the dials and dial indicators, and I know a few other individuals that purchased the ES-12B/C with magnetic scales and they have been accurate. I wonder if it has something to do with the scale resolution or other setting within Ditron head unit. The magnetic scales that I received did give a linear tracking error report, on a 5 micron scale if I recall the maximum deviation was +/- 0.5 micron.


----------



## T-Bone (Mar 26, 2021)

I rechecked the Ditron magnetic scales for accuracy, my x axis is +/- .002" to +/- .004" through a range of .100", the y axis is about the same. I can't use them for machining. I'm going to buy a set of magnetic scales from DRO PRO'S and try them out.


----------



## hman (Mar 26, 2021)

@T-Bone
The problems you describe kinda sound more like scale looseness problems than display/electronic ones.

You may have done this already ... but do check carefully to be sure the scale and reader head mounts are all snug and secure.  For instance, try grabbing the read head and wiggling it.  Any perceptible movement or or any change in DRO reading would indicate some kind of looseness.


----------



## ddickey (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm having a heck of a time getting mine to read consistent also. My comparator says my two gages are .0001" different but the dro says .0006. IDK.


----------



## T-Bone (Mar 27, 2021)

@hman 
The problems are definitely in the scales/head part, the display is fine. I did take extra care to mount the scales and reader head in place, they are perfectly aligned and rigid. I purchased a 12" precision mag scale from DRO PRO's and will mount it on my y axis soon. This will give me a chance to compare quality of accuracy. Here's a few pics of my Ditron scale mounting.


----------



## mksj (Mar 27, 2021)

You magnetic scales/readers are quite a bit different then the ones that I have, the resolution may be specific to the Ditron unit/scales. What vendor/who did you purchase the DRO/scales from and have you contacted them about the resolution issue? Mine came with a calibration tolerance document, it tracks perfectly to my tailstock dial over 5". They also are very tolerant of misalignment, at first I had a 0.2" head gap and they still worked fine, I then adjusted it to around 0.015".


----------



## T-Bone (Mar 27, 2021)

mksj,
I bought my Ditron D80 DRO as a 3 axis plus RPM sensor kit and I added a 4th magnetic scale to my order so I could mount one on my quill. I bought through AliExpress, big mistake on my part. They have refused to do anything to resolve their out of spec mag scales. My scales did not come with a calibration or certification document, just the plastic bag.


----------



## percy (Dec 4, 2021)

T-Bone said:


> @hman
> The problems are definitely in the scales/head part, the display is fine. I did take extra care to mount the scales and reader head in place, they are perfectly aligned and rigid. I purchased a 12" precision mag scale from DRO PRO's and will mount it on my y axis soon. This will give me a chance to compare quality of accuracy. Here's a few pics of my Ditron scale mounting.


Hi T-Bone  Did you get the accuracy problem sorted out with the Ditron?  I'm curious about the comparison with the DRO Pro's Electronica magnetic scales.


----------



## platypus (Mar 5, 2022)

Jeepers!  This does not sound good. I just received a Ditron magnetic 3 scale DRO kit via eBay. The seller (Abigale) claimed, in writing, that they warranty the product for two years. Wouldn’t that be nice. Haven’t mounted it yet.


----------



## mksj (Mar 5, 2022)

I have mentioned this several times, that buying from a known reputable dealer, you get tech. support and warranty. My concern with buying from AliExpress or many of the generic eBay sellers is that once sold it is your problem, and often you do not know what is authentic. The prices of units are often reduced because things like the scales may be generic or different brand than the DRO. Manuals are often poorly written, and they typically just sell them and know little to nothing about setting them up. May work for you, if on a tight budget, but can also be a PIA if there is a problem.


----------



## percy (Mar 5, 2022)

T-Bone said:


> I rechecked the Ditron magnetic scales for accuracy, my x axis is +/- .002" to +/- .004" through a range of .100", the y axis is about the same. I can't use them for machining. I'm going to buy a set of magnetic scales from DRO PRO'S and try them out.


Hi T-Bone

Did you ever get to compare the DRO PRO's magnetic scales to the Ditron ones?


----------



## platypus (Mar 5, 2022)

mksj said:


> I have mentioned this several times, that buying from a known reputable dealer, you get tech. support and warranty. My concern with buying from AliExpress or many of the generic eBay sellers is that once sold it is your problem, and often you do not know what is authentic. The prices of units are often reduced because things like the scales may be generic or different brand than the DRO. Manuals are often poorly written, and they typically just sell them and know little to nothing about setting them up. May work for you, if on a tight budget, but can also be a PIA if there is a problem.


Yes, for sure. Considered (and accepted) all these risks in advance. But if the scale can’t generate even close to accurate results upfront there is little hope. I set up a bench test using various size gage blocks and, luckily, got expected results…


----------



## T-Bone (Sep 15, 2022)

percy said:


> Hi T-Bone
> 
> Did you ever get to compare the DRO PRO's magnetic scales to the Ditron ones?


Yes, the DRO PRO's magnetic scales are much more accurate. I set up and performed the same test as I did with the Ditron scales, the DRO PRO's (Electronica) scales were well within tolerance. The two brands of scales are not pin-for-pin compatible, so to use the Electronica scales with the Ditron DRO, I had to rearrange several wires on each of the D-Sub connectors within the Ditron DRO. Not difficult if you have basic soldering skills. One other mention, my Ditron D80 DRO went kaput (died) about a year after purchase.


----------

